# Help with finding a party boat in Tampa



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

hey People.
Im new to the Tampa area.. Im dying to get out on the water..Can anyone suggest any info on a charter or head boat in the area.. I hear tarpon springs but i dont know of any boats i can look up online,Before i head out that way..Im in the North Tampa area..Any info would help.. Thanks


----------



## lovefishing (May 23, 2006)

i wouldnt go to tarpon springs, i went there last year, not the best. for one we went out about 2 hrs. out and you could see the bottom, i'v gone deep sea fishing alot of times in the gulf and thats the first i've ever seen. second the fish were all small, those gray porgeys and thats all, mybe one keeper grouper. cant remember the name of boat, just my .02 cents.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The greater Tampa/St. Petersburg area has some of the most abundant fishing opportunities to the angler on a budget: surf, piers, bridges, jetties, seawalls, canals and partyboats. If you're looking for partyboats in the area, I'd suggest Hubbard's Fleet at Madeira Beach, the Double Eagle and Queen Fleet at Clearwater Beach, and the Viking Superstar in Tarpon Springs. I've fished with Hubbard's, the Double Eagle and the Queen Fleet boats, and they are all pretty decent. I've never fished on the Viking, but I've heard lots of good things, plus the boat is supposed to be very fast (24+ kts for a 100' boat!). Google them on the internet; should give you all the information you need. 

A word of advise, if you can swing it, invest in a good deep sea rod/reel, such as a 4/0 Senator combo and load it with 50lb mono. The rental gear on the boats aren't all that great. Also, get some nice sharp hooks and catch some live bait to keep in an aerated bucket while you're on the boat. Often times, live bait spells the difference between a stringer of small fish and a limit of big grouper and snapper. 

If you need more help, just holla


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Take a ride to St. Johns Pass There are some party boats over there.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks guys for the help.. Were gonna try the double eagle on monday.. Goin out tonight to get some rigs and frozen bait.. And tomorrow night for some live.. Gettin the cast net ready.. 
Another question.. What sort of live bait should i bring?Im a virginia/jersey boy.. Dunno whats the bait of choice here in FL


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're going on the Double Eagle at the Clearwater Marina, you can go to the catwalk near the bridge, on both sides and under the Rt. 60 bridge (if you're facing the boat standing at the marina parking lot, it's to your left) and catch pinfish. Small pieces of shrimp on a small hook will catch you all the pinfish you want. Put them in a bucket with an aerater, and they should stay alive all day.  

Also, you can use some tiny pinfish (2" or less) right there and catch some keeper sized mangrove snapper and flounder around the bridge pilings...

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------

